# KA24DE swapped out for LS7



## mkilla1214 (Feb 12, 2008)

ive seen it around about twice, online. im wondering is this swap really possible without it being such a hassle, and can anyone give me a ball park estimate on how much it would even be, just a ballpark. Thanx


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

a ballpark estimate of a shitload of money sounds about right.


----------



## mkilla1214 (Feb 12, 2008)

*"NISMO240"*

well thats a great a shit load of money huh. it doesn't take einstein to figure that out


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i'd like to see where you've seen these swaps, cause frankly i've never heard of anyone doing it. so show me some links to where you've seen this and we'll start from there.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

mkilla1214 said:


> ive seen it around about twice, online. im wondering is this swap really possible without it being such a hassle, and can anyone give me a ball park estimate on how much it would even be, just a ballpark. Thanx


Yes, it's possible to install an LS7 small block V-8 in a 240SX. There's room front to back, however there may not be enough room side to side between the shock towers due to the size of the valve covers. The big problems are the drive shaft, rear differential, the half shafts to the wheels, oil pan interference with the rack and pinion, interference between driver side valve cover and the brake booster vacuum drum, and fabricating an exhaust system. 

You would have to fabricate front motor mounts, install a larger coolant radiator, fabricate a custom dry-sump oil system, replace the rear differential because it most likely will never hold up to the much higher torque output of the engine, replace the rear half shafts for the same reason. If you want to retain excellent road handling, you would want to keep an independent rear suspension like the OEM setup

A big problem is oil pan interference with with the rack and pinion steering. You need a custom oil pan made up with special oil pickup. Fabricating exhaust headers would be a real nightmare; in particular, the interferance with the steering wheel shaft.

Finally, there are electrical wiring issues which again can be a nightmare.

YES! Like NISMO said "a shit load of money". If you're looking for some more HP, go with an SR20DET. You'll be glad you did.


----------

